# White Bread Consumption Associated with Increased Lactobacillus Counts



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/06/140611112828.htm

http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jf501546a

Pimentel recommended white bread in his book. I started eating it in small quantities after I read that book. And I did notice that it gave me some improvement in symptoms. I stopped eating it when I realized my blood sugar was too high. I think I will start it up again. I found Carr's Water Crackers the most convenient means by which to consume white flour. They had a long shelf life and permitted me to take a small, measured dose.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

It's odd that while they ban "high residue" foods and starchy vegetables while bread, pasta and cereals are OK.

I don't have Pimentel's book but I copied this:

http://www.hydrogenbreathtesting.com/downloads/IBSSIBO-handout-2-28-Jan-2014.pdf

"Cedars-Sinai Low Fermentation Diet

This is the easiest diet developed by gastroenterologist, Mark Pimentel, MD

intended to prevent SIBO relapse.

*Potatoes, pasta, rice, bread, and cereals: *these are acceptable, although some people need to limit gluten-containing foods (wheat, pasta, bread, cereals). This is trial and error. Some people have non-celiac gluten sensitivity. While they do not have celiac disease, they feel better in their GUT and overall when they restrict or avoid gluten containing foods."

The SIBO theory is all about carbohydrates feeding bacteria, so I don't know why Mark Pimentel would advise eating white bread. This is hands-down the worst food for me, although I tolerate toast OK. Grain starches can be worse than high FODMAPs and of the grain starches dry crackers of any type are the most gas producing, I think for anybody.

If you have to eat grains, try toast rather than bread as I believe the toasting reduces some of the starch to a simpler sugar, dextrin. Also rice cakes might be easier to digest rather than rice crackers, which are very crisp and dry. Have you ever seen a photo of starch being eaten by bacteria? Starch is made from little hard balls of tightly-wound saccharides, very inaccessible. Bread and rice also have resistant starch, which ferments in the gut, creating short chain fatty acids and butyrate. These things are very healthy for normal people, but not so much for us. We're trying to reduce our gasses, not increase them.

The best diet for dysbiosis, whether it's SIBO or just general bacterial imbalance in the colon, is a low-starch, low flatulogenic diet. This is very limiting, but the safest foods are meats, fats (with caution) and well cooked or mashed low FODMAP vegetables.

If you crave grains, try cooking with coconut flour, which is better tolerated than starch as long as you are OK with a certain amount of fibre.


----------

